# alternative zum Speedport w723v ?



## Heretic (19. August 2013)

Hallöchen,

hät da mal ne Frage.

In unsere Straße wurde letztens Glasfaser verlegt und alle Häuser am Telekom netz angeschlossen.
Da wird nur probleme mit Unitymedia und dessen achso tollen 6320 habne wollen wir wechseln.

wir würden das Entertain Packet nehmen
Telekom würde uns gegen 5 Euro/mtl. Den Telekom Speedport W723v geben.
alternativ kaufen für 130 Euro.

Da es den schon für 90 euro gibt haben wir überlegt den vilt woanders zu kaufen. Sollte ja auch klappen.

Alternativ  habe ich kurzum erfahren das ein Freund noch eine Fritzbox 7270 hat. die er uns für 20 Euro gibt.
Wie ich oftmals gelesen habe ist das teil im vergleich zum Speedport ja um einiges besser. (und im vergleich so ja auch 100 mal günstiger ...)
(jetzt kommt die frage)
Was mir aber sorgen macht. Die Fritzbox kann kein VDSL und kein Annex J.
Ist das schlim. Brauch ich das unbedingt ?

Oder sollte ich liebr in den Sauren Apfel beißen und ne Fritzbox 7390 ordern. Die wird sehr häufig als alternative empfohlen ?

Vilt könnte mir da ja einer weiter helfen. Wäre echt super.

MfG Heretic

edit: Aso von der 7270 soll es ja mehre Versionen geben. Ich meine es wäre die V1 da das teil auch schon älter ist.

edit 2: Und ich brauchen einen Router der das kann:
wir haben Dect telefone , 2 PCs via Lan ; 1 Lappi u. 1 Handy via WLAN und nen USB Drucker.


----------



## K3n$! (19. August 2013)

Hey, 

zuerst wäre es gut zu wissen, was für einen Anschluss du hast. Meinst du mit Glasfaser gleich FTTH, was in sehr wenigen Städten ausgebaucht wird
oder eher VDSL, wie es schon flächendeckend eingesetzt wird? Für beide Anschlüsse kannst keine Fritzbox 7270 nehmen bzw. brauchst du noch ein 
externes Modem, die es aber auch so gut wie gar nicht zu kaufen gibt. Ich würde dir eine 7360 empfehlen. (auch mal bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen gucken). 
Die 7390 ist eher nicht empfehlenswert (zu teuer und zu schlechtes Modem).

Wenn du meinst, du brauchst alle Funktionen der Router, was genau meinst du damit?


----------



## Heretic (19. August 2013)

Hi,

Also mit Glasfaser meinte ich nur. Das die TKom halt die Straße aufgerissen hat. Und der Typ uns sagte wir legen glasfaser.
was unten im Haus hängt weis ich aber nicht.
Ankommen wird das Inet jedoch hier drüber Telefondose [TAE dose](so zumindestens der Typ im Telekom shop)
(Bei Unitymedia wars ja das Sat Kabel.)

Das Problem ist , dass ich noch nicht weis ob dieser anschluss VDSL hat auf dem heft wo er uns das Entertain packet erklärt hat steht immer nur ADSL bis 16mbit. Das wollte ich morgen mal im Shop erfragen.
Wissen tu ich nur. Das der im Shop meinte ich brauche NUR diesen Speedport. Von was anderem hat er nicht gesprochen.
Also kein Modem oder so.

wie ich schon beschrieben habe bräuchte ich einen Router der DECT fähig ist. Wlan hat. Minds 2 Lan anschlüsse sowie einen USB anschluss für den Drucker.

Auf so spielchen wie VPN oder Dynamik DNS usw Router intern lege ich nicht so großen wert. Meinte eher die Hardware anbindung.

Aufjedenfall shconmal danke für die Antwort

MfG Heretic


----------



## K3n$! (19. August 2013)

Achso, du hast noch gar keinen Anschluss gebucht. Na dann informier dich erstmal über den Anschluss, 
also welche Geschwindigkeit dir geboten wird. Ich nehme aber mal stark an, dass es sich dabei um einen
VDSL Anschluss handelt.
Der Speedport hat schon ein Modem mit integriert, ebenso alle Fritzboxen und diverse andere Router. Das
Modem stellt praktisch die Verbindung her und der Router hält diese aufrecht, um es einfach zu formulieren. 

Ich würde, wie schon geschrieben, eine 7360 von AVM nehmen. Ein besseres Allround-Gerät für VDSL gibt 
es eigentlich nicht, zumindest ist mir keine bessere Alternative bekannt, was Preis/Leistung und Bedienerfreundlichkeit
angeht. 

Die 7360 hat eine DECT Basisstation integriert, ebenso sind zwei USB Anschlüsse für z.B. Drucker und 2 GBit/s Lan
und 2 100 MBit/s LAN-Anschlüsse vorhanden. 

Ich setze die Box selbst an einem 1und1 VDSL Anschluss ein und bin sehr zufrieden  Ich hab meine übrigens bei
Ebay Kleinanzeigen gekauft. > auf die Rechnung achten.


----------



## Heretic (19. August 2013)

Hi,

ok. Ich werde mal ausschau nach der 7360 halten.

Verstehe ich das richtig , dass die 7270 im falle von VDSL komplett inkompatibel ist oder würde sie dann die leitung einfach nur langsamer laufen.

Wäre halt schon super , wenn ich die 7270 nehmen könnte ^^ 20 euro sind ja unschlagbar ^^.

Ich werd morgen aufjedenfall mal im Shop nachfragen. Was sache wäre.
Reicht es wenn ich frage ob über ADSL oder VDSL gegangen wird. Oder brauche ich noch andere Informationen ?

MfG Heretic


----------



## K3n$! (19. August 2013)

Allein die Geschwindigkeit wäre schon ausreichend, weil man damit schon die verwendete Technik ableiten kann. 
25/50 MBit/s = VDSL
bis 16 Mbit/s = ADSL(2+)
100/200 MBit/s = FTTH

Die Fritzbox kannst du schon nutzen, nur eben nur als reinen Router, wenn du denn an ein VDSL Modem kommst. 
Anders als bei den Kabelanbietern gibt es kein Modem mehr zum DSL Anschluss dazu. Gerade was VDSL Modems 
angeht, ist der Markt recht dünn. Verfügbare Modems kannst du z.B. via Ebay kaufen. 

Ich würde einfach eine 7360 kaufen. Die müsste so um die 100€ (gebraucht, wie neu) liegen. Ich bin da aber auch
nicht mehr so auf dem aktuellen Stand.


----------



## Heretic (19. August 2013)

ok also so gesehen nix mit 7270 wenn VDSL okey. 
Naja nicht gerade gute Nachrichten aber besser jetzt wissen als später entäuscht werden.
Und für max 100 Euro würde ich auch noch ne 7360 nehmen. Das scheint sich ja doch rechnen zu lassen.

Ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich.
Ich werde wie gesagt morgen mal zum Shop und fragen.
Ich melde mich dann morgen nochmal. Dankö.

MfG Heretic


----------



## K3n$! (19. August 2013)

Kein Ding. Vielleicht kannst du ja auch noch was raushandeln. Wenn du im Netz bestellst, bekommst du ja z.B. auch -10% Rabatt für 1 Jahr. 
Ist denn bei dir nur die Telekom mit VDSL verfügbar, weil sie das gerade ausgebaut haben? Ist es denn überhaupt schon verfügbar, wenn 
die Leitungen vor kurzem erst ausgebaut wurden? 

Ich bin bei 1und1 eigentlich recht zufrieden und da bekommst du z.B. auch die 7360 gleich gratis dazu oder du bezahlst einmalig 50€ und hast
dafür keine MVLZ.


----------



## DP455 (19. August 2013)

Glaub mir, den 723V (egal ob Typ A oder B) möchtest du nicht mal geschenkt haben. Der hat die unangenehme Angewohnheit, längere und/oder intensive Nutzung mit Verbindungsabbrüchen zu quittieren. Wirf mal die Suchmaschine an und/oder schau dich in den Support-Foren der Telekomiker um (achte dort auch mal auf die Reaktionen der Telekom-Mitarbeiter ). Ich für meinen Teil bin äußerst froh, mich nicht mehr mit diesem Haufen Plastik rumärgern zu müssen...


----------



## Heretic (20. August 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ist denn bei dir nur die Telekom mit VDSL verfügbar, weil sie das gerade ausgebaut haben? Ist es denn überhaupt schon verfügbar, wenn
> die Leitungen vor kurzem erst ausgebaut wurden?



Die haben vor einigen Wochen alles verlegt. Es waren auch Techniker da , die unten im Keller son Teil aufgebaut haben.
Leitungen ansich liegen schon. Aber das waren halt die alten da war irgendwie bei 6mbit ende.
Und im Telekom shop meinten die auch das unser Haus in die neue Liste mit aufgenommen wurde.


So ich war jetzt im Shop und habe nachgefragt.
Wenn wir Entertain Compfor buchen. Ist das eine "bis zu 16mbit" ADSL leitung.
Es ist aber ebenfalls VDSL 25 und 50 verfügbar , wenn wir den wollen.

Als ich nachgefragt habe was ich den für einen Router haben müsste , wenn ich den Speedport nicht habne will. 
Sagte mir ein andere Mitarbeiter der muss dann erstmal nur ADSL können.

Das höhrt sich bisher für mich erstmal so an , als würde mein 7270 plan funktionieren.
Ich werde mir das Teil mal geben lassen die 20 Euro sind nicht die Welt ansonsten verscherbel ich den wieder in der bucht und hol ne 7360.

Oder würdet ihr jetzt nach der aussage immer noch sagen 7270 wird nicht gehen ?

@DP455 : Ja hier und da liest man schon das das teil nicht so super dolle ist.
Deshalb bin ich auch drauf und dran ne Fritzbox zu holen.
Wie hatten früher schon mal ne 7240 bei 1u1. Die war echt bombe. 
Vor der jetztigen 6320 hatten wir die große 6360 und die war auch ein genie streich.
Nur halt die 6320 wurde von Unitymedia Tod geschrumpft. 
Denn wie ich gelesen habe ist jede 6320 eine 6360 wo einfach nur etliche sachen nicht angelötet wurden und die Software total beschränkt ist.
z.B Anrufbeantworter geht nicht ob wohl lauf AVM die 6320 das kann !

Daher stehe ich dem auch positiv gegenüber , dass ne 7000er die ganze sachen enspannen wird.

MfG Heretic


----------



## K3n$! (20. August 2013)

Hey, 

also wenn du nur eine 16k Leitung nehmen willst, dann reicht natürlich ein ADSL2+ Router. 
Wenn du VDSL haben möchtest, muss es zwingend ein VDSL-tauglicher Router sein und 
das ist die 7270 mit ihrem ADSL2+ Modem nicht. 

Verkaufen kannst du die Box in der Bucht aber so oder so, die gehen immer noch sehr gut weg.


----------



## Heretic (20. August 2013)

Okey , vielen dank schonmal.

besonders, dass du so schnell antwortest 

Das ist schonmal beruhigend. Ich werde es dann erstmal so handhaben wie gesagt. 

Wenn die ummeldung da ist und ich dran denke melde ich mich nochmal.

Dank dir 

MfG Heretic


----------



## K3n$! (20. August 2013)

Na klar, mach das


----------



## Heretic (4. September 2013)

Damit nicht ein neuer Beitrag her muss.

Weis jemand eine Telefonummer der beschwerde stelle von Unitymedia ? Am besten eine bei der man sich über Mitarbeiter beschweren kann ?

Also das hab ich wirklich noch nie erlebt. Ruft um 19.50 das Unity Media Call Center an und die Frau am Telefon war ja sowas von unhöfflich der wahnsinn.
Da beschwertse sich , dass wir morgen um 2 nicht können. Rufen heute um 8 Uhr abends an. Unfassbar. " Wir können ja auch in 8 Wochen nen Termin machen" Seit Monaten habe ich Probleme mit der Leitung. Also sorry aber echt ich bin schokiert.

Die leute vergessen glaub ich gerne das wir Kunden deren Lohn bezahlen . Schrecklich.

Wäre super , wenn da eine nen Tipp hat was man machen kann.


----------



## ducdaniel (7. Januar 2014)

Servus zusammen,

ich hätte dazu auch mal ne Frage: Ich habe auch von der Telekom das Speedport w723v Typ B bekommen und würde gerne auf eine FritzBox wechseln. Welche könnte ich verwenden? Muss dazu sagen das das bei meinen Eltern ist. Die nutzen nur Telefon und Internet über W-LAN
Nur Standard, nix besonderes! 
Ich daheim habe die 7312, würde die ausreichen????

Evtl noch wichtig - ich habe max. ne 16.000er Leitung

Danke für eure Hilfe

mfg Daniel


----------



## Heretic (8. Januar 2014)

Also laut Inet :FRITZ!Box 7330 | AVM - Heimnetz mit FRITZ! - DSL, LTE, Kabel, WLAN, DECT und Powerline

Kann die 7312 kein Telefon als Festnetz verarbeiten jedoch als Internet telefonie. Also Voice Over IP.
Wenn die leitung bzw der vertrag so geschaltet ist. Kannst du deine Fritzbox nutzen.

MfG Heretic


----------



## ducdaniel (9. Januar 2014)

OK super, vielen Dank


----------

